
Don’t waste your time in crappy startup jobs - Adrock
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2012/07/08/dont-waste-your-time-in-crappy-startup-jobs/
======
heliodor
Stock options expiry: One important point that was not mentioned by OP is the
typical contract clause most startups use that changes the expiry of your
vested options from something like 10 years while you're employed to 30 days
if you leave the startup. You took a below-market salary in exchange for
equity options and if you leave your job you can't keep those options because
you have to exercise them, otherwise they'll expire worthless. Basically, once
you leave the company, you have to pay the company to buy its stock, otherwise
your options expire and you get nothing in exchange for your sacrifice!

See [http://gigaom.com/2011/06/05/5-mistakes-you-cant-afford-
to-m...](http://gigaom.com/2011/06/05/5-mistakes-you-cant-afford-to-make-with-
stock-options/)

------
Swizec
How isn't this on the frontpage with 42 points?

Everyone reading this coming from r/programming? Am I allowed to say "hello
reddit" on hackernews?

~~~
cbs
An article is critical of something the HN crowd tends to like. Why must the
people giving this points come from reddit?

Is anyone who questions the system not true enough of a Scotsman for you?

~~~
Swizec
Just that I came here from reddit where this was at the top of r/programming
at the time. Full of vibrant discussion and upvotes.

On HN ... it was 22 hours old and all evidence suggesting that it was never
noticed here (no comments), but very popular elsewhere (a lot of
upvotes/submissions)

edit: it still _is_ on top of r/programming with over a 1000 points.

------
etherael
0 comments and 23 points? What's up with this? This seems like very compelling
content to me.

~~~
cbs
>This seems like very compelling content to me.

Very compelling content, everyone knows here isn't the place to talk about it.
You have to keep in mind, YC points to HN as the place to go show off for PG.
It literally says that on the how to apply page. Even if you're not here to
suck up, you can be shadow-banned for being too critical of YC or the startups
they've funded.

edit: And thats just for me as a guy who doesn't post under a name connected
to me or my online identity in any way. People for whom their comments can
follow them around have even more reason to bite their tongue.

~~~
etherael
That thought had certainly crossed my mind, but I thought it was just
paranoia, the continued disparity between /r/programming and here though does
lend credence to the the theory.

------
fecak
I agree with a bit of this but I think this is more about managing
unreallistic expectations than about start-ups. I wrote a rebuttal to this
here - <http://wp.me/s2ikdZ-startups>

~~~
mcguire
An excellent reply, given that you only read about a third of Church's post.

------
ltabb
Don't waste your time reading crappy articles about crappy startup jobs.

Are all startups are the same? Yah Think?

In working startupland, you get one bet at a time. pick a winner, make sure
you have a ride and stop whining.

